# Geheimtext durch eine 3DES-EDE-Verschlüsselung im CBC-Modus



## matthias87 (21. Apr 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Hausaufgabe und weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich das machen soll.
Deshalb bitte ich euch mir zu helfen.

Aufgabe:
Der folgende Geheimtext wurde durch eine 3DES-EDE-Verschlüsselung im CBC-Modusmit dem Schlüssel
0102030405060708 090a0b0c0d0e0e00 0102030405060708 berechnet:
338c6182c2d2f3b00f95d7b3133299484888ee509b6863fc7c1906ce0803d1ff
Wie lautet der Initialisierungsvektor?

In der Main-Methode soll dann die Lösung angezeigt werden. Also der Initialisierungsvektor.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle, die mir helfen.


----------



## matthias87 (21. Apr 2015)

Kann mir keiner helfen? Das muss heute fertig werden


----------

